# TaylorMade Putter - Poor, Fragile Paint - Even Worse Customer Service



## Happy Bunny (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a RED TM Spider Arc putter 2 years ago BUT almost immediately it showed chips in the paintwork. Despite looking after it meticulously, it looked old amd badly maintained very quickly.

After several 'touch-ups' I eventually told TM (in a friendly and constructive way) through their 'Consumer Enquiries' portal, that I thought the quaity of their paint could be improved..

To summarise, their customer services person was very inflexible and despite physically inspecting the putter which was clearly in a bad state, they refused to acknowledge that the corrosion, pitting and chipping of the putter head paintwork, was a fault!

Instead they sought to invalidate the 'Warranty' because of the touch-up paint I had been forced to apply...

I really am hopping mad...Mad with the quality of paint (considering the £250 price tag)  but MADDER wth the unhelpful, inflexible and dismissive Customer Service...

I will definitely think more that TWICE about buying a TaylorMade product ever again.
So, not only have TM lost a potential future customer but now I am warning many others to think more than twice too...

I have now seen lots of similar comments about TaylorMade paint quality..so I am definitely not alone...

Anyone who has had a similar problem - COMPLAIN to TM (through their website) and DON'T be FOBBED off..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2020)

My one is absolutely disgusting.  It's been in its cover whenever not out doing its job. I mentioned it to AG where I bought it from and was told I'd had it over a year so basically  - nuts (I cleaned that up so as not to get an infraction)

The paintwork has chipped off all over it and it looks like I've chucked it every time I've missed a putt and, believe me, that's many a time.

Sad that TM dont care.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

Seems to be a repeating theme for TM paintwork on all their clubs. Wasn't there a thread on this recently?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2020)

It’s been known for years - ever since the white putters , it happens to any putter that is painted


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2020)

Why didn’t you contact them as soon as it became apparent that there was a problem?

Then you could have had it sorted under warranty ( although granted, the replacement may not have been any better)

Bodging your own paint job has given them the ideal opportunity to invalidate the warranty.

Life lesson #1


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why didn’t you contact them as soon as it became apparent that there was a problem?

Then you could have had it sorted under warranty ( although granted, the replacement may not have been any better)

Bodging your own paint job has given them the ideal opportunity to invalidate the warranty.

Life lesson #1
		
Click to expand...

this, i had one and the paint came off almost the day i used it, they replaced it with a new one straight away.... which i sold straight away


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 11, 2020)

I wouldn't have a painted putter. I love the look of the naked stainless steel &, used with a head cover, they look like new for years. Don't like non-metal inserts either, just something else to deteriorate.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2020)

If you like the putter over the winter contact Jamie at Bling My Swing he will sort your putter out. Any way/colour you want.

His work is phenomenal and as has been stated above its a well known problem.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2020)

Martin lairds putter looks like it's been through the wars.  

Currently leading so still works but odd to see on the PGA tour.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 11, 2020)

The only painted putter I have is a Ping Scottsdale. That's actually helped together pretty well so I'm guessing it's a TM quality issue. Saying that, you really should have reported it sooner.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			The only painted putter I have is a Ping Scottsdale. That's actually helped together pretty well so I'm guessing it's a TM quality issue. Saying that, you really should have reported it sooner.
		
Click to expand...

i think there must be a problem with the paint TM use or how they fit it to the metal. a couple of years ago the Pro shot at Inverness GC had a load of TM hire sets from Castle Stuart. all the woods and irons were in superb condition, hardly been used, but all the putters looked like they had been used to hammer nails in


----------



## Leftie (Oct 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			.... but all the putters looked like they had been used to hammer nails in
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what they are used for when relegated to the naughty corner in the garage?


----------



## Happy Bunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			If you like the putter over the winter contact Jamie at Bling My Swing he will sort your putter out. Any way/colour you want.

His work is phenomenal and as has been stated above its a well known problem.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Buddy..Is the paint good and very robust??


----------



## Happy Bunny (Oct 13, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why didn’t you contact them as soon as it became apparent that there was a problem?

Then you could have had it sorted under warranty ( although granted, the replacement may not have been any better)

Bodging your own paint job has given them the ideal opportunity to invalidate the warranty.

Life lesson #1
		
Click to expand...

It's a fair comment...didn't realise it would get so bad, I suppose...Perhaps I 'accepted' it then, but don't now...especially as this really is a TM recurring problem, Probably loads of  people just like me who haven't complained - yet...


----------



## Happy Bunny (Oct 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think there must be a problem with the paint TM use or how they fit it to the metal. a couple of years ago the Pro shot at Inverness GC had a load of TM hire sets from Castle Stuart. all the woods and irons were in superb condition, hardly been used, but all the putters looked like they had been used to hammer nails in
		
Click to expand...

I think so too. Not good enough is it? Have taken to the putter to the  shop where I bought it for them to join the fight...It's the shop's reputation too now...


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2020)

Happy Bunny said:



			Thanks Buddy..Is the paint good and very robust??
		
Click to expand...

His work is extremely good.


----------



## Happy Bunny (Oct 15, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			If you like the putter over the winter contact Jamie at Bling My Swing he will sort your putter out. Any way/colour you want.

His work is phenomenal and as has been stated above its a well known problem.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jacko ....have just started the process with Bling your Swing...very hopeful of a super job!! Cheers..best of luck in your next comp..😊😊


----------

